# One Piece vs. Naruto vs. Bleach vs. Fairy Tail



## Gobot (Jul 29, 2011)

Which one is the better manga? 

Go.


----------



## Stajyun (Jul 29, 2011)

Shitstorm coming, inb4lock.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 29, 2011)

oh my this might be a clusterfuck of raging opinions


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 29, 2011)

Stajyun said:


> Shitstorm coming, inb4lock.


you beat me to the first post and i agree


----------



## Gobot (Jul 29, 2011)

Why would this cause a shitstorm?  I'm just asking an opinion.

Are threads like these not allowed, btw?


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 29, 2011)

Gobot said:


> Which one is the better manga?
> 
> Go.


may god have mercy on this thread lets see who's the first to start this WAR


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 29, 2011)

This thread has certainly never been done before.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 29, 2011)

Gobot said:


> Why would this cause a shitstorm?  I'm just asking an opinion.
> 
> Are threads like these not allowed, btw?



 we will find out


----------



## Stajyun (Jul 29, 2011)

Gobot said:


> Why would this cause a shitstorm?  I'm just asking an opinion.
> 
> Are threads like these not allowed, btw?



So many of these threads has been made and only result in a bunch of raging fanboys ranting about why said manga is better than the other. No one really gives a shit, just read the manga and be happy.


----------



## Gobot (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry guys. 

I had finished reading Fairy Tail and just wanted to see how it compared to the other popular manga on here. 

For the record, I'm not going to ask the mods to close this unless it gets out of a hand.

Again, sorry.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 29, 2011)

The shitstorm is coming.


----------



## p-lou (Jul 29, 2011)

i like one piece


----------



## Gobot (Jul 29, 2011)

^

see people can be civil about the things they enjoy..


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 29, 2011)

Gobot said:


> ^
> 
> see people can be civil about the things they enjoy..


yea thats true but someone is bound to make a rant or insult or whatever i will answer this thread when the time is right


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 29, 2011)

so far so good


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jul 29, 2011)

All the girls except Naruto.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 29, 2011)

*One Piece
Naruto 
Bleach 
Fairy Tail*


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 29, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> *One Piece
> Naruto
> Bleach
> Fairy Tail*


i guess you got this thread figured out huh


----------



## Kunkka (Jul 29, 2011)

Hunter X Hunter > One Piece + Bleach + Naruto + Fairy Tail.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 29, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> Hunter X Hunter > One Piece + Bleach + Naruto + Fairy Tail.


oh shit war may have just been started


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 29, 2011)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn's better than any of them.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 29, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Katekyo Hitman Reborn's better than any of them.


here we go


----------



## p-lou (Jul 29, 2011)

there are always more posts about impending arguments than actual arguments in these threads

can't we all just be friends? ^__^


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 29, 2011)

I haven't read Fairy Tail, but from what i hear it's good


----------



## Kunkka (Jul 29, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Katekyo Hitman Reborn's better than any of them.



What's Reborn? Is that a yaoi manga?


----------



## MakeEmum (Jul 29, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> I haven't read Fairy Tail, but from what i hear it's good



if you've been reading the funnies in the newspaper your whole life maybe


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2011)

I choose none of the above OP


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> Everyone will have conflicting opinons and arguments if it starts you'll see. *Hey anybody here remember that Raikage vs. Broly thread?*



Yeah and versus battles aren't based on opinions you tard, only facts 

Broly>>>>>>>>>>>>HST in any fight.

Too add no one was taking that thread seriously. 2 pages of Raikage is sodomized and the rest of the pages were stuff to be made for fun.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 29, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Yeah and versus battles aren't based on opinions you tard, only facts
> 
> Broly>>>>>>>>>>>>HST in any fight.
> 
> Too add no one was taking that thread seriously. 2 pages of Raikage is sodomized and the rest of the pages were stuff to be made for fun.


thank you for insulting me i really appreciate it


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> thank you for insulting me i really appreciate it



Because you don't know the difference between opinions on who you like as character more or who would win in a match. Fact shows Broly would win.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 29, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Because you don't know the difference between opinions on who you like as character more or who would win in a match. Fact shows Broly would win.


i never said broly wouldnt. I wasnt talking about Raikage vs. Broly when i said opinions. its a fact Broly will win. i just was asking did anybody remember that thread thats all


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 29, 2011)

Naruto is the only one I have read of those 4, and still keep track of. However, I refuse to vote for Naruto.

If I must, probably Fairy Tail, since it's by the same mangaka as Rave Master, and I like that one.


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2011)

raizen28 said:


> i never said broly wouldnt. I wasnt talking about Raikage vs. Broly when i said opinions. its a fact Broly will win. i just was asking did anybody remember that thread thats all



Yeah and you made that thread.  Just a reminder.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 29, 2011)

ill bite 

One Piece


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 29, 2011)

The "My little sister is cute" manga is on a level above all this other trash.


----------



## firefist (Jul 29, 2011)

All 4 of them are mediocre.

lol people thinkin that those are some quality manga.


----------



## ONI GIRI (Jul 29, 2011)

HA!
One Piece is more superior than naruto bleach and fairy tail combined.


----------



## Gain (Jul 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Kr7vrjNdn74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirito (Jul 29, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> Hunter X Hunter > One Piece + Bleach + Naruto + Fairy Tail.



Thank you for starting the shitstorm, you deserve to get banned


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 29, 2011)

Naruto fluctuates between being one of the best manga I've ever read and being worse than Bleach.

One Piece is an aesthetic nightmare and there is too much shouting. Pretty formulaic and repetitive. It has its moments, though.

Bleach...lol, Bleach. I consider One Piece unreadable, but very often, I consider Bleach downright offensive to human intelligence.

Fairy Tail is pretty much a nothing-special kind of manga, from what I've read of it so far; seems pretty formulaic and just generally unremarkable. Brownie points for the fanservice, I guess, but it's pretty sad that that's all it can claim to do well.


So I guess, on average, it would go:

Naruto>One Piece=Fairy Tail>Bleach

IMO. You can pretty much knock the last three off my "things I enjoy reading" list, though; Naruto is the only one hangin' in there, and believe me, it's had to climb back on a few times.

It's really a shame how far Bleach has fallen; it used to be a great manga up through the Soul Society arc. Hueco Mundo was really the start of the downward-spiral, and after that, the series just became complete garbage. This latest Fullbring Arc is just redonkulous.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 29, 2011)

Guess I will add a few opinions.

I have to say OP has always been quite strong, but lately Bleach has been getting a lot better. Naruto, meh. And I don't read Fairy Tail so I couldn't comment.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 29, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Guess I will add a few opinions.
> 
> I have to say OP has always been quite strong, *but lately Bleach has been getting a lot better*. Naruto, meh. And I don't read Fairy Tail so I couldn't comment.



:sanji

Are you trolling? We've been stuck in this Fillerbring rut for the past 40 chapters. Meanwhile, in Naruto, fucking Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny...and it's only a "meh" by comparison?

Even One Piece cockteasing with Luffy vs. Jimbei was better than current Bleach.


----------



## firefist (Jul 29, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> :sanji
> 
> Are you trolling? We've been stuck in thisFillerbring rut for the past 40 chapters. Meanwhile, in Naruto, fucking Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny...and it's only a "meh" by comparison?
> 
> Even One Piece cockteasing with Luffy vs. Jimbei was better than current Bleach.



naruto is mediocre, its a rehash festival.
one piece is mediocre, it's a borefest.
bleach is mediocre, it's a rehash but with tension.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 29, 2011)

Firefist said:


> naruto is mediocre, its a rehash festival.



There is absolutely no rehashing going on in Naruto currently. Familiar faces don't make it a rehash. We're getting some meaningful interaction between important characters, and the outcome of their conflict could have significant ramifications for the war.



> one piece is mediocre, it's a borefest.



Granted, but Bleach is just retarded right now.



> bleach is mediocre, it's a rehash but with tension.



Current Bleach is almost like a completely different series than it used to be. It's as far from a rehash as possible, and I think that's probably the main problem with it; Kubo is developing so much new shit out of the blue when there are a million other plot and character points that haven't been adequately explored yet.


----------



## firefist (Jul 29, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> There is absolutely no rehashing going on in Naruto currently. Familiar faces don't make it a rehash. We're getting some meaningful interaction between important characters, and the outcome of their conflict could have significant ramifications for the war.



yeah, bringing dead people back only to tell the characters stuff that the reader already knew 200 chaps ago. real good writing.
and calling this a war is farfetched, it's a giant brawl that has little to nothing to do with warfare.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 29, 2011)

Heaven forbid someone like the fullbring arc.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 29, 2011)

Current Naruto is basically Kishi trying to cram in as much last minute character development of woefully under-developed characters as possible. Only it's too little too late, nobody gives a shit about any of them, and it manages to be both a predictable snooze fest and completely batfuck retarded at the same time.

Bleach at least has a little tension and some interesting powers floating about, and this particular plot is moving along pretty nicely, not getting bogged down in dragged out to buggery fights.

It's not good, but it's at least slightly novel.

One Piece has managed to boost it's bad qualities and worst excesses up to 11 at the moment, and this arc is basically a crock now. Hopefully the next one will be far better, and I'm still looking forward to the fights.

Fairy Tale does the classic bait and switch of seeming to offer an interesting plot for once, but then OH nakama power and other dumb shit kicks it back to the curb.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 29, 2011)

Firefist said:


> and calling this a war is farfetched, it's a giant brawl that has little to nothing to do with warfare.


That description fits the OP "war" better if you ask me.


----------



## firefist (Jul 29, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> That description fits the OP "war" better if you ask me.



all 3 wars were horrible.

bleach's winter war was slow paced, fucked up brawling.
op's whitebeard war was a huge, badly choregraphed brawling.
naruto's ninja war is a rehashed, minimalistic strategized brawl.

none of them truly deserves the term war but naruto's is the closest one, which doesnt mean that much with a competition like that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Long Life to the king? this question is not even necessary..Two of them are crap, one is decent and the last one is good and carrying the king title.....


----------



## MdB (Jul 29, 2011)

bleach is the worst shit ever

it's too pointless to be mediocre

just like reborn


----------



## Akatora (Jul 29, 2011)

> All 4 of them are mediocre.



A good answer
Agreed. my personal favorite of em is unlikely to ever change though..
It's a shame it doesn't deliver as good as it could, but it's usually satisfying enough


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 29, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Current Bleach is almost like a completely different series than it used to be. It's as far from a rehash as possible, and I think that's probably the main problem with it;



I think that Bleach is all the same as before, Kubo even managed to use for the third time the same double cross plan, just replace Aizen with Ginjo and the useless supporting cast with another useless supporting cast.  

Imo the main problems of FT are the overuse of the Nakama power, the dull overacting of emotions and the overdose of recycled characters for the fanservice. Pretty much the same as Reborn on a reverse target of fanservice.

Naruto is buying time in the worst way possible, by using unexpressed side characters and in the while is managing to ruin the memories of the few good characters of the manga (Itachi,Nagato,Zabuza, waiting for Jiraya).

One Piece is still good for comedy, but has lost the pacing and the exploring vybe in the late arcs.The Marinford arc was a mess. This Fishman island is a quagmire.


----------



## Neelon (Jul 29, 2011)

All of them are gutter thrash. Bleach and Fairy tail being the worst
Naruto is totally too childish and pointless to read

And One piece is quickly getting unbearable


----------



## Gain (Jul 29, 2011)

shounenshit


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Bubi said:


> I think that Bleach is all the same as before, Kubo even managed to use for the third time the same double cross plan, just replace Aizen with Ginjo and the useless supporting cast with another useless supporting cast.
> 
> Imo the main problems of FT are the overuse of the Nakama power, the dull overacting of emotions and the overdose of recycled characters for the fanservice. Pretty much the same as Reborn on a reverse target of fanservice.
> 
> ...


 yeah wtf with that? I feel like One Piece is not moving forward at all.


----------



## zuul (Jul 29, 2011)

WTF happend to one piece ? 

I don't read it; but I remeber that not so long ago so slightest criticism was considere an heresy, and you had all those Goda fanboys.


----------



## Face (Jul 29, 2011)

It's between Naruto and One Piece for me. Bleach isn't what it used to be and Fairy Tail doesn't really interest me that much.

One Piece IMO is the best because Oda handles the story and characters very well. Kishimoto does too, just not as well as Oda.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 29, 2011)

zuul said:


> WTF happend to one piece ?
> 
> I don't read it; but I remeber that not so long ago so slightest criticism was considere an heresy, and you had all those Goda fanboys.



It still is. There's just a more vocal group criticising it. Mainly because it has in actual fact got worse.


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 29, 2011)

TIMESKIP HAPPENED! OP IS DOOMED! *DUN DUN DUN*


----------



## Kirito (Jul 29, 2011)

pussies in the internet, pussies irl.

IN MY OPINION one piece is the best out of the 4, followed by bleach and naruto, then last but not least fairy tail.

see, nothing to it guys. i can't believe just because praising shounen is so frowned upon you then focus on all their negative aspects. even here everyone follows the tough guy.


----------



## Griever (Jul 29, 2011)

Bleach - i like the fullbring arc

One Piece - One Piece and Bleach are the only two i read. and which one i like better changes often. 

Fary Tail - don't really read it.

Naruto - Droped it.


----------



## firefist (Jul 29, 2011)

Kirito said:


> pussies in the internet, pussies irl.
> 
> IN MY OPINION one piece is the best out of the 4, followed by bleach and naruto, then last but not least fairy tail.
> 
> see, nothing to it guys. i can't believe just because praising shounen is so frowned upon you then focus on all their negative aspects. even here everyone follows the tough guy.



its not about praising, its about nerd wanking them to hell, which is more than often happenin in the ol.

and there is not much to praise.a big part of modern shonen are simplistic, good old stories aimed for little kids.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 29, 2011)

Kirito said:


> pussies in the internet, pussies irl.
> 
> IN MY OPINION one piece is the best out of the 4, followed by bleach and naruto, then last but not least fairy tail.
> 
> see, nothing to it guys. i can't believe just because praising shounen is so frowned upon you then focus on all their negative aspects. even here everyone follows the tough guy.



Being better than those 3 isn't exactly a ringing endorsement.

And I'm really not sure what your point about pussies is at all, you sound like a mong.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

4 pages.


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Stop hating on what I like!



But I want to... because there are better manga out there


----------



## Space (Jul 29, 2011)

what no poll options? at least make a poll with decent options when starting a shitwar thread like this one. all 4 manga's >>>> this thread. but One Piece is my favorite for being the most consistent in quality compared to the other 3.


----------



## convict (Jul 29, 2011)

I am not going to give reasons, just opinions. In a thread like this I feel that is the best course of action.

Which one I think has the highest quality:

1. One Piece
2. Naruto
3. Fairy Tail
4. Bleach

Which one I enjoy most:

1. One Piece
2. Fairy Tail 
3. Naruto
4. Bleach

Which one in its current arc is most enjoyable so far:

1. Fairy Tail
2. Naruto
3. One Piece
4. Bleach


----------



## Godot (Jul 29, 2011)

Well I might as well post my facts opinions 

1. One Piece
2. Naruto
3. Bleach
4. Fairy Tail


*Spoiler*: _ wall of (opinionated) text_ 





Naruto I'm most pissed about, because it started off so well, but the current arc is a trainwreck. When from a heartwarming tale of the underachieving orphan with hidden power wanting to be the strongest (accompanied by extremely talented friends). First arc was beautifully written, showing the pitfalls and emotional drawbacks of becoming a ninja (wonderfully shown with Zabuza & Haku) all the way to "I'M DA CHOSEN ONE! AND I LOVE MY PARENTS! AND I HAVE THIS TOKEN BLACK GUY WHO RAPS! LOOK AT ME AND BROKEN POWER-UP WHILE A BEAT UP THE BIG BAD GUY AND SAVE MY LONG-LOST FRIEND BECAUSE GOOD WILL PREVAIL! HAVE I ALREADY TOLD YOU I'M THE CHOSEN ONE?". Simply put, it's become too generic, to the point it isn't about ninjas anymore, just people beating each other up. However, it's second because kids eat this shit up, and it's still massively popular (if we're talking worldwide, it might be more popular than OP, but I'm not sure).

Bleach is the same as Naruto, but to a lesser extent. Started off decent, and SS arc was a master-piece. Arrancar arc was terrible because it was badly drawn out, and again it went from different people with different abilites & skills to power-level shit (see Ulquiorra/Aizen v Ichigo). I kinda like the fullbring arc as it has a classic Bleach feel to it, but apparently I'm in a minority. I put it below Naruto because it Naruto on the whole has had better arcs.

And Fairy Tail I think is pretty decent. But that's all I think. Stopped reading a while ago, but I don't think it's had that one amazing arc that puts it on par with the top 3.

Frankly, OP has been at least 7/10 throughout (despite not being a big fan of the current chapters) and has had some amazing arcs. Biggest put-off was the art (first time flipping through a OP volume was people just screaming for no reason and clusters of random shit everywhere across a page - felt like it was for autistic people) but it grew on me after a while. Still dominates the rankings, and will probably stay on top for years to come.

The current mangas I believe that could challenge for a spot in the top 3 are Beelzebub, Reborn & Toriko. Out of those 3, Toriko being the most likely.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 29, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> But I want to... because there are better manga out there


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2011)

FMA and HXH tag stomps HST and Fairy Tail.


----------



## OS (Jul 29, 2011)

Who's crying?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 29, 2011)

I wish people would stop talking about these manga all together. It is bad enough that people pimp the hell out of these franchises, it is even worst that they all have to be compared to each other.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 29, 2011)

One Piece > Fairy Tail >> Bleach >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 29, 2011)

MakeEmum said:


> if you've been reading the funnies in the newspaper your whole life maybe



Sarcasm as a concept must be one huge blind spot for you.

Anyway, out of those 4, OP dominates IMO.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 29, 2011)

This is my list in order from favorite to least, though if Toriko was included it would take number 2 and bump the others down a notch, as it's better then the others excluding One Piece.

1.One Piece
2.Naruto
3.Fairy Tail
4.Bleach


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2011)

The almighty question; which one is the best? Personally, they all do certain things very well, and they each have their flaws. I personally never read Fairy Tail, so I’m not going to include this. Let’s start off with the most famous of the trio and where this forum got its name: Naruto

Naruto is a… strange manga. It can go from being amazing to being boring and even having chapters that could easily be regarded as filler and useless. What this manga does right is the action sequences and keeping an interesting plotline throughout. Despite getting bashed on, I believe that Naruto’s simple, character based story is one of its charms and it allows people to at least stay interested every week. What this manga does not do right is the portrayal of characters. For one, Naruto was supposed to be the underdog of the manga and that was the whole theme of Naruto throughout part 1 and even 1/3 of part 2. Towards the midway section, Kishimoto decides to get rid of his main theme of the underdog and overcoming impossible odds and instead adds the “Child of the Prophecy.” It is not good writing to do something like this and it was a terrible direction for his story to go in. I personally thought that was a terrible decision to do and it really ruined the quality of his story. What else will he ruin in the story? Well, for one he seems to think “Bigger is better.” He brought back people who have died just to fodderize them and somehow make the war more “Epic.” This was a bad idea and a terrible one at that because that created a whole bunch of filler chapters to drag out and extend his story. Not only that, the way he portrays his main character is… repetitive. He does the same stupid things over and over and his only time he shines is when he’s fighting or in certain points here and there throughout the story. That’s a big letdown to degrade your character like that. On a weekly basis, this manga can provide enough to keep you interested and usually has a cliffhanger to keep you coming back. 

Next up we have Bleach; the hated; the loved; and the trolled. My opinion of Bleach is a rather good one compared to the others. What it does right, it does very well. His artwork is great and he has some fantastic character designs and quite a few likeable characters. Kubo can easily keep you coming back week after to week with cliffhangers and an interesting plotline that is much better if read in bulk. From experience, this manga is much better read in bulks of 3-5 chapters because the pacing is well… bad. Kubo doesn’t put much dialog into a chapter and that makes the chapters go by way too quick, and the story barely advances. This is a huge let down because there is so much potential for the story if it had roughly the same amount of dialog as Naruto. As for the story, Kubo really isn’t as bad as people portray it to be. He doesn’t nearly pull as much out of his ass as you people expect, and this current arc is the best example of that. This arc has shown he can plan ahead and put hints in the manga at what could happen in the future, which is something most of the manga lacked. Kubo hasn’t really had much foreshadowing at all and that’s what could have led to people thinking he pulled it out of nowhere. There is also the problem of dropped plot lines and inconsistency here and there. Kubo should put more effort into thinking ahead and less of being spontaneous, which is actually what we have been seeing in this arc. If Bleach manages to pick up its pacing and foreshadow more, as well as being less spontaneous, it would be a much, much better manga than it is. Currently it seems if Kubo is trying to fix this so I do have hope left in this series.


One Piece: The overrated, or the underrated? One Piece has flaws. After reading the OL for quite a bit, you realize that many people think Oda is god and One Piece is flawless. This is not the case. First, let’s talk about the good in One Piece. One Piece has many great things; great art design, fantastic characters that slowly develop over time and definitely noticeable, and has a great adventure story to top it all off. On top of that, this manga has great dialog to keep everything together. What doesn’t it do well? Well first, the manga doesn’t put much focus onto the overall plot (I.e. The age of pirates, One Piece, etc), but rather focuses on the mini stories within each island they visit. To some this isn’t necessarily a bad thing, but it is a bad thing if the arc is too long and drags on for too long. This is even worse when most of it can be skipped. I felt that Skypeia was filled with many unnecessary scenes and it really didn’t add much to the manga at all, especially considering the only major event that happened there was finding the Poneglyph, and possibly having Enel go to the moon. That’s really all there was for that arc, and that arc was long. It may be interesting to look back at, but the manga is really this long because many unnecessary scenes put into it. Another flaw is the art work. Everything looks great and everything has a ton of detail, but too much detail is a bad thing; especially in One Piece’s case. Everything can become too much of a clusterfuck and there can be too much going on in one panel. This is really annoying to me as a reader because a lot of the detail could have been left and it’s much harder to enjoy reading an action sequence when it’s so hard to spot out the characters and the attacks because everything blends in. 

Which is the best? Who knows? I read them all and I enjoy them all for different purposes.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 30, 2011)

The last time i liked naruto was 5 years ago. Bleach? 5 years ago. One Piece 4 years ago. Fairy Tail, 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 30, 2011)

That's something you shouldn't be proud of :ho


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 30, 2011)

Mashima needs one arc without natsu or lucy lolz.


----------



## Destin (Jul 30, 2011)

Those would basically be filler arcs in his eyes though.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2011)

This thread was almost dead.


----------

